# Motor de Disquetera de 3 1/2



## clay (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola,

Revisando entre algunas cosas antiguas encontré una disquettera de 3 1/2 antigua. En la cual me dí cuenta que habia un pequeño motor. Según lei por ahí, éste es un motor paso a paso; sin embargo, me gustaria saber si estos motores de las disqueteras son unipolares o bipolares, segun ví tiene 4 cables que salen del motor.

Bueno, aparte de eso, me gustaría saber que integrado debo usar para hacer funcionar a este motorcito, ya que leí por ahi que para un unipolar se usa un uln2003 y para un bipolar, ¿cual sería?. Leí que el uln2003 está formado de transistores; entonces, ¿podría simplemente conectar ordenadamente todos los cables que salen del motor a una fuente, solo para verlo funcionar?

Ah verdad!, ¿con cuanto voltaje y corriente funcionan estos motores de las disqueteras?

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 31, 2009)

Si es brushless ("paso a paso") no podrás hacerlo funcionar solo con una fuente, necesita un controlador. Probablemente sea de este tipo, puesto que mencionas que  posee 4 terminales. Si envías una foto, podríamos darte mas datos.


----------



## jorger (Jul 31, 2009)

Un motor brushless y un motor pap (paso a paso) son dos tipos de motores distintos entre sí.
Un motor pap,está diseñado para realizar movimientos de baja velocidad pero con mucha precisión.En el ejemplo de que tengamos un motor y decimos que es de 200 pasos por vuelta,es lo mismo que si decimos que podemos parar ese motor en 200 posiciones distintas...

En cambio,un motor brushles está diseñado para realizar movimientos de baja o alta velocidad con gran torque,pero no tienen precisión alguna a menos que le coloquemos un encoder (algunos lo utilizan,en el caso de los vhs   ).

Y Clay,seguro que aparte de ese motor pap (tiene el eje como una ''broca'' ,para que me entiendas),hay otro en forma de disco.Bien,pues ese es quel que hace girar el disquete,y se trata de un motor brushless trifásico que gira en torno a las 300rpm aproximadamente.
Hacerlo andar es más fácil de lo que tu te piensas si tienes la disquetera intacta,sin desmontar nada.

Si alguien tiene curiosidad por ese brushless,comentad dudas,si queréis mañana os explico como hacerlo girar   
PD: no se por qué,pero esta noche me ha dado por escribir escribir más ''fino'' de lo habitual..  
Un saludo!.


----------



## clay (Ago 1, 2009)

Aquí le tomé una foto al motor de la disquetera.



Saludos


----------



## jorger (Ago 1, 2009)

Si te digo que no debiste sacar el motor de su sitio...   
Verás,los motores pap de disqueteras como el de tu foto tienen el eje flotante,es decir,necesitas un cojinete en el otro extremo del eje para centrarlo.Si aún tienes los tornillos del motor (y en algunos casos una bolita muy pequeña en la punta del eje),móntalo como antes estaba,pues así suelto sin más no te sirve de nada,no funcionará,enserio   .

Aquí en el foro hay un tema sobre este tipo de motores de disquet.,es éste: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...o-disketera-realizar-movimiento-lineal-14672/
Ahí se explica como hacer andar el motor pap con la electrónica original (yo no lo hacía con el mío porque no entendía bien el procedimiento,pero el motor brushless es mucho más fácil de hacer funcionar.

Un saludo!.


----------



## clay (Ago 1, 2009)

Bueno yo solo quiero que el motor gire, sí habia un par de tornillos que adherian el motor a la disquetera, pero solo eso. ¿A esos te refieres?. Al motor en sí no le saqué ni agregué nada.

Lo que yo necesito es sacar el motor solamente para hacerlo funcionar fuera de la disquetera.

Saludos.


----------



## El_gocho (Ago 1, 2009)

Hola a todos!

El motor que tienes se puede hacer funcionar aun fuera de la disquetera, solo que hay que tener en cuenta unas cuantas cosas. A diferencia de los motores DC que solo necesitas colocarle una fuente de tension (bateria),para hacerlo girar, el tuyodebe alimentarse en una secuencia apropiada para que pueda dar un paso. Ese motor es bipolar, osea, posee dos bobinas internas (dos cables por cada bobina).  Para hacerlo girar es necesario un controlador para hacer circular corriente en la dirección correcta y en la secuencia correcta para hacerlo girar. El controlador puede ser un circuito secuencial o un microcontrolador. Si quieres hacerlo debes tener algunos conocimientos de electrónica.

Yo tengo un motor exactamente igual a ese pero aun no lo he puesto a funcionar. Ya lo saqué de la disquetera pero aun no he programado el micro.

Hace un tiempo hice trabajar un motor de una impresora, que también es un mtor pap pero unipolar.

Revisa este link, alli explican un poco mas como funcionan. http://www.todorobot.com.ar/información/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm

Espero que te sirva.

Nota: Para desconectar los cables dl motor a la disquetera debes hacerlo con mucho cuidado,porque si se rompe la conexion de la pata del motor a el cable que va a el interor de este es todo para el motor.


----------



## jorger (Ago 2, 2009)

clay dijo:
			
		

> Bueno yo solo quiero que el motor gire, sí habia un par de tornillos que adherian el motor a la disquetera, pero solo eso. ¿A esos te refieres?. Al motor en sí no le saqué ni agregué nada.
> 
> Lo que yo necesito es sacar el motor solamente para hacerlo funcionar fuera de la disquetera.
> 
> Saludos.



Te estoy diciendo que no puedes!,ese motor no puede funcionar fuera de la disquetera,vamos a ver     ,tienes que volver a ponerlo donde estaba o no te servirá de nada,azme caso que yo se muy bien de lo que estoy hablando   
Esto es de lo que te hablo:



La flecha amarilla muestra el cojinete que está al final del eje del motor.Esta foto es un ejemplo,pero es muy parecido al accionamiento de una disquetera solo que es mas grande (de un grabador de cds).

En mi caso se puede quitar el motor de su sitio porque el cojinete está en la ''carcasa'' de éste.
Pero en tu caso no es así,si quitas el motor,el cojinete se queda en la disquetera y tu motor se te queda inservible porque el eje ''baila'' hacia varios lados ,y roza en el interior del motor (lo que roza es el iman que tiene,no el eje),tu ya lo habrás notado supongo...




> El motor que tienes se puede hacer funcionar aun fuera de la disquetera


No,no y no! :evil:  no se puede! ¬¬
En las únicas disqueteras donde si se puede sacar es en las de 5 y 1/4.(en la mayoría de los casos)

Clay,enserio,como tires lo que queda de la disquetera te quedaste sin motor.

PDor favor,si no sabéis del tema,no habléis porque lo que estais consiguiendo es confundir al usuario que pide ayuda (y también a los demás)...ok?

Un saludo!.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 2, 2009)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> Un motor brushless y un motor pap (paso a paso) son dos tipos de motores distintos entre sí.


Eso no lo sabía.



> PDor favor,si no sabéis del tema,no habléis porque lo que estais consiguiendo es confundir al usuario que pide ayuda (y también a los demás)...ok?


Nadie nace sabiendo, y siempre es tiempo de aprender y/o resolver dudas.


----------



## jorger (Ago 2, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Nadie nace sabiendo, y siempre es tiempo de aprender y/o resolver dudas.



En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo,creo que antes me pase un poco,lo siento...pero...creo que como consejo, no devería escribir afirmando si no se sabe,es mejor escribir para preguntar si es cierto o no..
Un ejemplo:
En la frase que puso El_goncho: El motor que tienes se puede hacer funcionar aun fuera de la disquetera 
Creo que sería mejor decir: ¿Es verdad que el motor que tiene Clay no se puede hacer funcionar fuera de la disquetera?

No se si me explico   ,en lugar de afirmar algo que no se sabe,preguntar esa afirmación para no confundir a los demás...también es una forma de aprender y resolver dudas...supongo..

Estoy en lo cierto?  ops:  ops:  ops: 

Un saludo!.


----------



## El_gocho (Ago 2, 2009)

Segun tu, por que no se puede hacer funcionar el motor fuera de la disquetera? Que impide que este funcione?


----------



## jorger (Ago 2, 2009)

Ya lo expliqué antes,funcionar ,va a funcionar pero muy muy mal y terminará dañándose,porque sin ese cojinete exterior el eje ''baila'' ,se va para los lados,el rotor roza interiormente en el estator y lo frena,porque en realidad el motor solo tiene 1 cojinete en la parte delantera.Normalmente los demás motores tienen 2,uno en la parte delantera y otro en la parte trasera.

Es como si un motor dc normalito tuviera los cojinetes muy muy gastados o sólo tuviera 1 en lugar de 2,que pasa? el motor no giraría bien,rozaría el rotor por dentro y haría ruidos raros,con lo que terminará con daños muy graves.   

Tu has tenido alguna vez un motor paso a paso de una disquetera?.Yo creo que no.

El primero que tuve (igual que el de la foto de clay),en cuanto lo saqué de su alojamiento me di cuenta enseguida de ese problema con el cojinete.

Mira la página de heli,también habla de ello en el desmontaje de una disquetera de estas: http://www.xbot.es/heli/wp/?p=4

Un saludo!.


----------



## Danbat (Ago 2, 2009)

Pregunto: ¿Y no puede crear él ese mismo cojinete, en la nueva ubicación que requiera su proyecto? Pregunto esto porque yo lo hice así y funcionó, aunque el centrado exacto es complicado de hacer y en mi caso al no contar con herramientas de precisión ocasioné el desgaste del cojinete del motor. De todas maneras estos motores son de descarte, la diskettera que desarmé la utilicé muchos años y dudo que estuviera en óptimas condiciones. No volví a reincidir con el tema, me pasé a investigar otras cosas.


----------



## jorger (Ago 3, 2009)

Si,podría ser una opción,pero como tu dices,es complicado y el motor no giraría tan bien como con el cojinete original..
Otra opción sería cortar el chasis de la disquetera para quedarte con la parte del cojinete original:

Va a ser complicado cortar el chasis de esa forma,pero es una opción..
La imagen la saqué de internet..

Un saludo!.


----------



## clay (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola:

Bueno, mi objetivo de desarmar la disquetera de 3 1/2 fue la de conseguir un motor pap bipolar. Si es tan complicado de esta forma, ¿existe alguna otra forma de poder conseguir estos motores como componentes individuales?. ¿Son muy costosos?. Yo soy de Perú.

Saludos.


----------



## Danbat (Ago 3, 2009)

Los que fueron realmente útiles los conseguí en impresoras viejas. El que mueve el papel suele ser voluminoso, pero tiene mucha fuerza. Lo que buscas tal vez sea el que mueve el cabezal de impresión. Es un poco más pequeño, aunque bastante más grande que el de una diskettera. También son más resistentes, yo aprendí con uno de estos haciéndole las mil y una pruebas.


----------



## clay (Ago 4, 2009)

Bueno ia regresé todo a su sitio, ahora googleando me encontré con este circuito que usa el integrado L293 para poder echar andar un motor pap bipolar







Dos dudas, ¿que es el terminal Vs, EN1 y EN2 ? y la otra ¿eso bastaría para echar a andar el motor de la disquetera de 3 1/2?   

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Ago 5, 2009)

Esos tres terminales no sé que funciones tiene,busqué el datasheet de ese integrado pero encontré un intergado con patillajes bien distintos   .

En ese circuito te sirve perfectamente el motor de la disquetera,normalmente consumen por debajo de los 400ma
Si quieres conseguir mejores motores,hazte con una impresora.
Aparte de un motor dc pueden venir motores como éstos,que son los más frecuentes y GENERALMENTE,no consumen más de 1A:



O como éstos otros,que son poco comunes,tienen buen torque,más pasos por vuelta (generalmente 200,los hay de 400 pasos por vuelta),son más robustos pero consumen más que los anteriores:



Un saludo!.


----------



## clay (Ago 6, 2009)

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero, ¿como puedo saber cuanto peso puede mover cierto motor?, ¿en que unidades fisicas esta dado eso?, ¿alguna formula fisica que deba recordar?

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Ago 6, 2009)

Se mide en Kg/cm (cuadrado).
De fórmulas ando flojo,aunque yo nunca he oido hablar de fórmulas para calcular eso  ops:  ops: 
De todas formas eso viene en la hoja de datos del motor.Si la encuentras (raro) bien,si no pues...no sé.
El motor que piensas usar,el de la disquetera tiene muy poca fuerza,lo paras con tan solo hacer una pequeña presión con el dedo.
Lo sé por que el que tuve yo lo hice funcionar con la electrónica original de la disquetera (por pura casualidad),me funcionaba a máxima velocidad si el cabezal de escritura/lectura no estaba en la pista 0 cuando quería activar el motor brushless (el que tiene forma de ''disco'').

Un saludo!.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ago 6, 2009)

Que tal a todos.

yo arme estos circuitos, mas bien lo hice a mi gusto, arme la parte controladora, y la parte de potencia aparte, en la foto que pongo se ve el control , (el cuadrado) y a un lado con cablecitos anaranjados el integrado de potencia de modo que se acople con el control,  se ve nada mas uno por que el otro no lo encontre, fue hace mas de un año que lo monte, lo ice asi para que me saliera mas economico, y evitar el gasto doble, 
logre controlar los motores que se ven y otros, tengo un monton de impresoras que destripe, el vernier esta en 5cm para que se den una idea del tamaño, pudo haver quedado mas pequeño pero con ese empece a hacer mis primeros pcb's

a mi me parecio muy bueno el circuito por que no utiliza nada de pc ni microcontroladores, y ademas con un solo cerebro pudes controlar varios motores intercambiando el driver de potencia, como lo monte yo, atras, paro, adelante a diferentes velocidades, era basicamente lo que buscaba
quiero armarme un brazo robotico para mi hijo de juguete, sin ada de pc y micros pues solo soy hobista

los unicos detalles es que a maximas revoluciones gira algo lento para algunos motores pero eso se soluciona cambiando algunos componenetes segun la pagina para el 555, si se deja un buen ratito andando se calienta el motor y el integrado de potencia, no se si eso es normal pero anda de lujo

disculpen por la foto pero no tengo camara, la tome con la cam de la portatil

este es el control para motores bippolares con el L293D
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Bipolar.html

y este para motores unipolares con el ULN2803
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Unipolar.html

chequen que no hay mucha diferencia casi solo cambia con los integrados de potencia

me gustaria saber como puedo echar andar los motores de las disqueteras de 31/2 ese que hace girar el disco, y tambien tengo varios motores de vhs del capstan y el cabezal,  no quiero tirarlos a la basura, si son tan amables

espero les sirva de algo, saludos


----------



## jorger (Ago 7, 2009)

LORD KSPER dijo:
			
		

> ...me gustaria saber como puedo echar andar los motores de las disqueteras de 31/2 ese que hace girar el disco, y tambien tengo varios motores de vhs del capstan y el cabezal,  no quiero tirarlos a la basura, si son tan amables
> 
> espero les sirva de algo, saludos


Veo que tienes interés en motores brushless...  
Bien.Para el motor brushles de la disquetera,el que hace girar el disco,hay un método de lo más sencillo.Te explico:

Lo primero,coje un jumper de esos que tienen los discos duros y ponlo en los pines 15 y 16 del conector IDE de la disquetera (el pin nº 1 viene serigrafiado en la placa,así tienes una idea).

Lo segundo,conecta la disquetera a la fuente de pc.En su defecto mete 5 o 9v sólo por 2 de los 4 cables de alimentación que tiene (generalmente se usan el cable rojo y masa,aunque pueden estar cambiados).

Lo último,ve probando con los diferentes pulsadores pequeñitos que tiene la disquetera.Si la alimentación la metiste por los cables correctos el motor se debería activar al pulsar 1 de los 2 o 3 pulsadores de la disquetera.Eso es todo   .

Como ya digo,si no funciona,es porque los cables de alimentación están cambiados (suele pasar).A si que si los 5v los metiste por el cable rojo y masa y no funciona,mete esos 5v por el cable amarillo y masa.

Si sigue sin funcionar aunque cambiaste los cables de alimentación lo más probable es que la disquetera esté estropeada (ya me pasó a mí una vez,a si que no te extrañes si no funciona).Aunque como dices que tiene varias disqueteras,supongo que no tendrás problemas..

El motor suele girar en torno a las 300rpm.No se pueden aumentar o disminuir a no ser que te hgas tu un controlador brushless   


Los motores brushless de vhs es otra historia.Yo hace tiempo que aprendí a hacerlos funcionar (haciendo pruebas con precaución,mirando el datasheet del integrado que controla el motor...etc.Es difícil pero no imposible.
Esta tarde cuando tenga más tiempo te explico todo con tranquilidad,lo prometo   .

Lo que sí te puedo decir es que es más fácil hacer andar el motor del cabezal (drum) que el capstan.Éste último puede llevarme por lo menos 1 hora.El drum en cuestión de 15 minutos (más o menos,depende el modelo del motor) lo hago funcionar sin problemas.   

PD:Tu controlador de motores pap está interesante y lo mejor es que no se usa un pc o microcontrolador,lástima que yo no pueda conseguir componentes para hacerlo (no hay tiendas de electónica en esta zona).Buen aporte   

Un saludo y suerte con la disquetera!


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ago 7, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda jorjer, me sera de mucha utilidad tu información, 

si me interesan mucho los brushles y encontrarle una utilidad al igual que los pap
tambien he estao buscando información pero casi no he encontrao algo util, segun e leido, se puede variar la velocidad y sentido de los capstan, imaginense las posibilidades de hacerlo asi..

te lo agradeceria mucho

saludos


----------



## jorger (Ago 7, 2009)

LORD KSPER dijo:
			
		

> tambien he estao buscando información pero casi no he encontrao algo util, segun e leido, se puede variar la velocidad y sentido de los capstan, imaginense las posibilidades de hacerlo asi..
> 
> te lo agradeceria mucho
> 
> saludos


Cierto,al capstan se le puede cambiar la velocidad y el sentido de giro.Regular la velocidad de este motor es muy fácil,basta con variar el voltaje de entrada hasta un punto de conseguir una velocidad mínima.Si sigues bajando el voltaje llegará un momento en el que el motor se parará,pero nunca lo hará bruscamente.

Este motor se comporta casi igual que un motor dc,solo que puede ir mucho más lento.El que tuve yo logré que solo diese unas 5 o 6 vueltas por minuto ,asi que fíjate    .

Tembién probé a cambiar el sentido de giro,pero funcionaba de forma extraña (ruidos raros,menor velocidad..) y se calentaba un poco el driver...

El motor capstan que yo tuve tenía 12 pines en total y me costó cerca de 1h en hacerlo funcionar correctamente.
Miré la hoja de datos de su integrado (que por cierto el patillaje no coincidía  :evil: ),observé la electrónica del motor para intentar averiguar los pines de alimentación con un poco de lógica e hice varias pruebas con él hasta que arrancó.

A partir de los 2v empezó a girar..y a los 12v tenía más fuerza que un motor dc de impresora jejeje

Así es como lo hice yo.A los 4 días me lo cargué (fue un accidente) por culpa de un imán de neodimio de disco duro que se pegó al rotor.

Ese imán lo que hizo fue desmagnetizar la mayor parte del imán del motor a si que no tuve más remedio que tirarlo porque funcionaba desincronizado y tenía muy poca fuerza    
Te aconsejo que tengas *mucha* paciencia con este motor,es muy jodido (perdón por la expresión).

En cuanto al motor del cabezal (drum),la cosa es mucho más fácil principalmente porque tiene menos pines.Este en cambio casi no tiene fuerza,pero tiene más revoluciones que el otro y con él se podrían hacer experimentos con láser (poniendo espejos pequeños en el cabezal y apuntando con el láser a éstos).

Este lo hice funcionar a base de pruebas,porque no podía ver la mayor parte de la electrónica, nisiquiera desmontando el motor,porque venía con un tipo de blindaje sujeto con remaches..

Pero esta web (en español) te puede ayudar muchísimo para hacer andar este motor.Te lo explica todo abajo, llegando a un poco más de la mitad de la página   : http://www.servisystem.com.ar/Motor_Drum.html

Que tengas suerte!.Ya nos contarás,estoy impaciente jeje

EDITO:He editado varias veces el mensaje para aportar algo más que olvidé mencionar y corregir algunos errores ortográficos.

Un saludo!.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 7, 2009)

che jorger el motor que esta al lado de la plaqueta es el bipolar..no? porque tengo exactamente el mismo que saque de una impresora HP y nunca pude hacerlo funcionar!

saludos!


----------



## jorger (Ago 8, 2009)

Si,todos los pap que tienen las disqueteras son bipolares.
Bipolar= 4 o 6 cables
Unipolar= 5 cables.

Un saludo!.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 8, 2009)

ok gracias!

y 2 preguntitas mas:

1. tiene suficiente fuerza como para un taladro casero para PCB?
2. Los integrados para armar el circuito son caros?


----------



## jorger (Ago 8, 2009)

1.Dije en la anterior página que esos motores apenas tienen fuerza.No sé si te refieres a usar el motor para hacer el agujero,pero para eso mejor te cojes un motor dc y asi no hace falta que te compliques tanto la vida con un pap.

2.En uno de los anteriores posts dije que yo *no* tenía donde comprar componentes porque aquí no hay tiendas de electrónica.
No sé cuanto costarán...

Un saludo!.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 8, 2009)

okk gracias jorger!

veré a ver si tengo un motor dc para armarme el taladro...

saludos!


----------



## jorger (Ago 8, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> okk gracias jorger!
> 
> veré a ver si tengo un motor dc para armarme el taladro...



Te aconsejo que uses un motor dc de impresora o similar,con eso tendrás más que suficiente


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 8, 2009)

mira...cuando desarme estaimpresora de la cual te hablé antes...encontre el motor que mueve los cartuchos... lo puse en la fuente con 12v y tiene velocidad(no como uno de los chiquititos de los juguetes) pero te puedo jurar que no lo podes frenar con la mano a ese voltage...es impresionante la fuerza que tiene...

aqui te paso la foto...

saludos!


----------



## clay (Ago 9, 2009)

Conseguí un motor de una impresora, pero tiene solo 4 cables. ¿Es bipolar? y ¿como se cual cable es cual? o eso es indiferente?

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 9, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> mira...cuando desarme estaimpresora de la cual te hablé antes...encontre el motor que mueve los cartuchos... lo puse en la fuente con 12v y tiene velocidad(no como uno de los chiquititos de los juguetes) pero te puedo jurar que no lo podes frenar con la mano a ese voltage...es impresionante la fuerza que tiene...
> 
> aqui te paso la foto...
> 
> saludos!



Tengo uno igual al que describes y en efecto tienen un gran torque. Lo unico que me intriga es cuanto voltaje soportan ya que no le pude tomar medidas cuando estaba en funcionamiento. Supongo que no pasarán de 24VDC.

Para hacerlo taladro de PCB, mandarlo a un torno a que le adapten el portabrocas y listo. Ahh, se le puede poner un control de PWM por eso de la regulación de la velocidad y no perder torque a bajas velocidades.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Ago 9, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> mira...cuando desarme estaimpresora de la cual te hablé antes...encontre el motor que mueve los cartuchos... lo puse en la fuente con 12v y tiene velocidad(no como uno de los chiquititos de los juguetes) pero te puedo jurar que no lo podes frenar con la mano a ese voltage...es impresionante la fuerza que tiene...
> 
> aqui te paso la foto...
> 
> saludos!



Yo tengo 2 como ese mas otros cuantos de menor tamaño que funcionan a más voltaje.Sí,la verdad es que tienen bastante fuerza.Algunos funcionan a 18v ,otros a 24v,otros a 30v e incluso algunos que pueden funcionar hasta 42v (mi caso)..
Ya subiré una foto de los que tengo.



> Conseguí un motor de una impresora, pero tiene solo 4 cables. ¿Es bipolar? y ¿como se cual cable es cual? o eso es indiferente?
> 
> Saludos



Como dije antes,los motores que tienen 4 o 6 cables son bipolares (aclaro que los de 6 cables se pueden hacer funcionar como unipolar).

En cuanto a los cables ,es muy fácil.Siempre vienen de la misma manera (ver adjunto):

Un saludo!.
[/code]


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 9, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> mariano22 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che tacatomon yo para el taladro directamente voy a alimetaro siempre con mi fuente regulable que me viene bien para la velocidad... ya lo probe y anda muy bien!


----------



## SantiagoVento (May 7, 2010)

hola yo tengo 3 de estas disqueteras de 3 1/2 y una me andan los dos motores uno anda y se para, en otra solo el del disco y para atras y la ultima solo el del cabezal y coninuamente  quiero saber como hago andar para atras el motor del brazo para adelante y cual es el que mueve el motor de giro de disco porque anda medio pedorro perdonen por la palabra porque ustedes pulsan el micropulsador anda y se detiene deveria ser continuo ¿que pasa que no anda continuamente?



clay dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> me gustaria saber si estos motores de las disqueteras son unipolares o bipolares, segun ví tiene 4 cables que salen del motor.



hola si tiene 4 es bipolar si tiene 5 es unipolar pero las disqueteras son bipolares si conectas 5v a el cable rojo y negro de la parte de la alimentacion deveria andar


----------



## SantiagoVento (Jun 7, 2010)

hola soy yo ya se por que no anda va anda y para por que no conecte en el cable de datos el pin 12 o 16 no recuertdo cual delos dos es el motor pero el del led es uno de esos 2


----------



## jorger (Jul 18, 2010)

SantiagoVento dijo:


> y cual es el que mueve el motor de giro de disco porque anda medio pedorro perdonen por la palabra porque ustedes pulsan el micropulsador anda y se detiene deveria ser continuo ¿que pasa que no anda continuamente?


Me pasó lo mismo.
Tienes que poner un jumper de los que se usan en los discos duros, entre el pin 15 y 16 del ide de la disquetera.
Ese motor no tiene mucha utilidad porque solo va a 300-360rpm y no tiene mucha fuerza que digamos..

Saludos.


----------



## faceoff (Sep 24, 2010)

a ver soy nuevo en el tema y me interesa porque consegui una unidad de 3 1/2 y tengo le motor que mueve el diskette, este motor tiene un estator de 18 polos, y sucede que ya lo desmonte. le puse unos imanes de neodimio, pero aun no se como hacer el controlador.

Alguien que me ayude con este tema. les aclaro tengo facilidad para conseguir cualquier componente, pues estoy en bogota colombia y aqui se consigue de todo, y si no se consigue es porque no existe!

les agradesco cualquier ayuda!

En cuanto a lo del bipolar voy a ponerlo en practica! 



jorger dijo:


> Me pasó lo mismo.
> Tienes que poner un jumper de los que se usan en los discos duros, entre el pin 15 y 16 del ide de la disquetera.
> Ese motor no tiene mucha utilidad porque solo va a 300-360rpm y no tiene mucha fuerza que digamos..
> 
> Saludos.



parce jorger saqueme de una duda! que es un jumper?


----------



## SantiagoVento (Sep 26, 2010)

hola no los circuitos no los encuentro en ningun lado en interner 
no se lo ubieras sacado ponlo de nuevo asi si lo puedes mover nescecitas 5v y 2 jumpers o por lo menos 1 para el motor mira es asi conectas los 5v de la ficha trasera de 4 pines es asi
 .                  .       .                          .
12v            Ground groun masa
 no conex     masa                              5v
asi son lo s12 v no los conectes y lo de los jumper si queres prender el motor y no el led pon el jumper en el pin 12 (creo si no es el 16) y si quieres prender el led conecta el 16 con el 15 y el 12 con el 11
de los 34 pines   el pin 1 esta ariba y el 2 abajo  : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : tiene que estar asi
  : : : : :▐ :▐ : : : : : : : : :  
▐ eso representa un jumper
Saludos y que  te salga


----------



## romel777 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola sres, Tengo una impresora matricial vieja epson que lo desarme,encontre dos motores pap supongo, con 6 cables cada 1..como hago funcionar estos ? los q vi por aca la mayoria tienen solo 4..ah y ademas no hay manera de utilizar la pcb original de la impresora para hacerlos funcionar ?? ya que ahi estaran sus controladores..

saludos!


----------



## jorger (Sep 27, 2010)

Busca un poco en el buscador del foro, no cuesta tanto digo yo.
Vas a encontrar montones de controladores para esos motores.


----------



## SantiagoVento (Sep 27, 2010)

romel777 dijo:


> Hola sres, Tengo una impresora matricial vieja epson que lo desarme,encontre dos motores pap supongo, con 6 cables cada 1..como hago funcionar estos ? los q vi por aca la mayoria tienen solo 4..ah y ademas no hay manera de utilizar la pcb original de la impresora para hacerlos funcionar ?? ya que ahi estaran sus controladores..
> 
> saludos!



Hola, Jorger tiene razon en este foro ay muchisimos controladores y para informacion que te va a servir si tienen 4 cables son bipolares como vos decis la mayoria son asi por que son faciles de hacerlos funcionar y no hablemos de sus costos economicos
Si son 5 o 6 cables son unipolares en tu caso es un PaP unipolar  
Suerte y saludos


----------



## faceoff (Sep 28, 2010)

SantiagoVento dijo:


> hola no los circuitos no los encuentro en ningun lado en interner
> no se lo ubieras sacado ponlo de nuevo asi si lo puedes mover nescecitas 5v y 2 jumpers o por lo menos 1 para el motor mira es asi conectas los 5v de la ficha trasera de 4 pines es asi
> .                  .       .                          .
> 12v            Ground groun masa
> ...




otra vez yo por aqui!
resulta que monte de nuevo el motor de 18 polos pero me surgio un inconveniente: la tarjeta tiene la siguiente configuracion : . : . : . : . : . : . : . : . :
y segun tu sugerencia deberia ser asi : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : 
entonces cual seria el 11, el 12, el15 y el 16?

aqui dejo la ficha tecnica de la unidad en cuestion
http://www.techtravels.org/amiga/SAMSUNG-SFD321B-070103.pdf

y segun la ficha tecnica la entrada del motor es la 16. Entonces: ¿el jumper lo conecto entre el pin 16 y cual otro?

y tengo otra duda: recuerdan que dije que reemplaze los imanes que trae por unos mas potentes de neodimio? 
mi pregunta es: 
¿los 5V que lo van a amilentar son capaces de mover el rotor con esta modificacion?
o ¿tengo que conectarlo por la entrada de 12V? y de ser asi ¿esta unidad esta en capacidad de resistir esa tension?

bueno creo que es una maraton de dudas pero creo que vale la pena salir de la ignorancia!


----------



## SantiagoVento (Sep 29, 2010)

faceoff dijo:


> otra vez yo por aqui!
> resulta que monte de nuevo el motor de 18 polos pero me surgio un inconveniente: la tarjeta tiene la siguiente configuracion : . : . : . : . : . : . : . : . :
> y segun tu sugerencia deberia ser asi : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
> entonces cual seria el 11, el 12, el15 y el 16?
> ...



Hola como les dije anteriormetne en esa parte de atras de la disquetera donde hay 34 pines y otra de 4 pines que esa es la alimentacion
la de 34 pines tiene una marca con el numero 2 y el 34 (nota aveces algunas disqueteras el pin num 4 no lo tiene otras si , si tu disquetera no tiene un pin es el 4 antes esta el 2 y despues el 6 siempre contas de la parte de abajo,viste que hay ::::::: asi una de arriba y otra de abajo) contas de la parte de abajo ....... de 2 en 2 osea 2,4,6,8,10...


----------



## faceoff (Sep 29, 2010)

les que "habemus papa"! conecte todo como me indicaron, ¿y que creen?
Funcionó.

la unica decepcion que me lleve es que gira pero a revoluciones muy lentas (por no decir que demasiado) el rotor del motor de 18 polos giró, giró y giró, pero a no mas de 60 rpm, y mi reto es hacerlo girar siquiera a 5000 rpm.

a todos los que me han dado sugerencias gracias , y ahi seguiré en nla lucha para lograr mi objetivo , pues el fin de hacer andar este motor, es para aplicarlo a un helicoptero que vi por ahi en otra pagina!


----------



## jorger (Sep 30, 2010)

faceoff dijo:


> ..mi reto es hacerlo girar siquiera a 5000 rpm..


 
Para eso tieens que usar un buen controlador que se base en un pwm.Y si te digo la verdad, 5000rpm es mucho y creo estos motores no estan hechos para tanta velocidad.

Pon en google (imágenes): pwm stepper motor controller
saludos.


----------



## SantiagoVento (Oct 1, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Para eso tieens que usar un buen controlador que se base en un pwm.Y si te digo la verdad, 5000rpm es mucho y creo estos motores no estan hechos para tanta velocidad.
> 
> Pon en google (imágenes): pwm stepper motor controller
> saludos.



Hola si tienes razon porque un disquete no puede soportar tantas rpm se romperia es como el cd 
a cierta velocidad y rpm se logro que explotara lo hicieron en Mytbusters los cazadores de mitos
y si a esas 5000 rpm se logro que estallara pero si encuentras un driver rapido bueno mejor 
A y por cierto Jorger las ymagenes en google de stepper motor controller son para motores PaP o paso a paso y el que queremos que ande mas rapido es el chato que mueve el disquete por cierto el motor ese es uno de inducion trifasico


----------



## jorger (Oct 1, 2010)

SantiagoVento dijo:


> Hola si tienes razon porque un disquete no puede soportar tantas rpm se romperia es como el cd


 

El motor no se rompe, simplemente vibra y no gira cuando pasas de una cierta frecuencia!

Lo que hicieron los cazadores de mitos es comprobar a qué velocidad estallaban los cd´s, no los motores! estás confundiendo temas!



> A y por cierto Jorger las ymagenes en google de stepper motor controller son para motores PaP o paso a paso y el que queremos que ande mas rapido es el chato que mueve el disquete por cierto el motor ese es uno de inducion trifasico


 
No es un motor de inducción trifásico, es un BRUSHLESS trifásico.

Ah por cierto, la disquetera tiene el propio controlador del brushless, yo los hacía girar a unas 300-360rpm (es a al velocidad a la que giran normalmente) poniendo un jumper entre el pin 15 y 16 del conector IDE.Accionaba el pulsador pequeñito y giraba todo el tiempo que quisiera.


----------



## SantiagoVento (Oct 3, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> El motor no se rompe, simplemente vibra y no gira cuando pasas de una cierta frecuencia!
> 
> Lo que hicieron los cazadores de mitos es comprobar a qué velocidad estallaban los cd´s, no los motores! estás confundiendo temas!
> 
> ...



Hola sierto me equivoque es brusles como los coolers de las pcs si y yo tengo una disquetera que aunque el motor ande se calienta un poco durante un tiempo de 15 minutos y luego de 20 m se calienta el driver ¿sera un corto?,¿es demasiado amperaje? y ¿si se calienta tanto el draiver puede quemarse internamente o explotar(en una forma no tan exajerada pero...)?



jorger dijo:


> El motor no se rompe, simplemente vibra y no gira cuando pasas de una cierta frecuencia!
> 
> Lo que hicieron los cazadores de mitos es comprobar a qué velocidad estallaban los cd´s, no los motores! estás confundiendo temas!



CORRECCION dije que LOS DISQUETES SE ROMPERIAN NO QUE EL MOTOR DE LA DISQUETERA SE ROMPIA NI QUE FUERA TAN GÜASA LA VELOCIDAD no interesa ya fue


----------



## jorger (Oct 3, 2010)

SantiagoVento dijo:


> ..yo tengo una disquetera que aunque el motor ande se calienta un poco durante un tiempo de 15 minutos y luego de 20 m se calienta el driver ¿sera un corto?,¿es demasiado amperaje? y ¿si se calienta tanto el draiver puede quemarse internamente o explotar(en una forma no tan exajerada pero...)?


 
Mmm..a ver.. pregunto, has modificado el motor en algún sentido?
Lo digo porque una vez modifiqué uno de disquetera, el brushless.Lo rebobiné con hilo más gordo y menos vueltas para que fuese más rápido (1000rpm mas o menos).El driver se calentaba como es lógico.Pero no quemaba y tampoco explotó.

Si no has modificado nada no sé que decirte.Los motores que yo he tenido como el tuyo sólo los hacía funcionar por tiempos breves (no más de 1 minuto) y que yo recuerde el driver no se calentaba.

El calentamiento del driver no es preocupante a menos que te quemes cuando tocas el integrado controlador..

Creo que el calentamiento es normal al estar funcionando tanto tiempo.
Fijate, esta mañana he conseguido una disquetera aparte de otro montón de cosas.Voy a cacharrear con él un buen rato y te confirmo si se calienta o no.

EDIT: No se calienta nada.Además he averiguado cómo aumentar la velocidad del motor a unas 1000rpm (casualmente la misma velocidad que con el motor rebobinado).
Es muy simple: un puente entre 2 condensadores smd.
La diferencia de velocidad es tremenda..

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Oct 4, 2010)

Bueno ya que estoy os dejo una foto del puente que hice entre los 2 condensadores smd (bueno también se puede decir que es entre 2 patas del integrado porque es la misma conexión) para aumentarle la velocidad al brushless.

La foto es adjunta, no por imageshack.

Tengo que confesarq ue al intentar hacer el puente entre los condensadores una de las pistas de la placa se rompió y no pude hacer la conexión ahí.
Çantes de volver a intentarlo conecté otra vez la disquetera a la fuente y vi que el motor seguía funcionando con normalidad 
Despues intenté hacer el puente entre las 2 patas del integrado y por culpa de la punta del soldador (imposible soldar con ella) casi hago un desastre total.

Menos mal que he arreglado la punta (gracias a mi profesor de A.I) y hace un par de horas pude soldarlo todo bien.

Inclusive tuve que soldar otra vez el cable plano (flex) que había arrancado porque ayer ya daba por imposible solucionar el problema

Lo que ayer consideraba un desastre hoy es una victoria .

Dejo también un video como demostración: 



 
Nota: En al foto, no creais que he dejado la soldadura como se ve, limpié los residuos que dejé y le di un poco de flux a esa zona.Hice la foto antes de eso.

Saludos.


----------



## faceoff (Oct 4, 2010)

esta buena la idea y pasare a ensayar!
 al terminar lse estare comentando!



jorger dijo:


> 5000rpm es mucho y creo estos motores no estan hechos para tanta velocidad.



pues no se si te acuerdas que dije que le iba poner algunos imanes mas potentes. unos de neodimio. creo quer con esos lograre la potencia que quiero. o no?



jorger dijo:


> Despues intenté hacer el puente entre las 2 patas del integrado y por culpa de la punta del soldador (imposible soldar con ella) casi hago un desastre total.



bueno y otra consultica este integrado que trae la tarjeta, lo puedo usar para armar otro controlador?



jorger dijo:


> Despues intenté hacer el puente entre las 2 patas del integrado y por culpa de la punta del soldador (imposible soldar con ella) casi hago un desastre total.



bueno y si uso este integrado para hacer el controlador? se puede?


----------



## jorger (Oct 5, 2010)

faceoff dijo:


> esta buena la idea y pasare a ensayar!
> al terminar lse estare comentando!


 
Cuando quieras intentarlo no vayas de pronto y empieces a puentear todo lo que se te ocurra (lo digo porque algunos hacen ese tipo de cosas).Sólo tienes que puentear brevemente entre 2 condensadores smd que hay en la placa (esos pequeñitos de color marrón) mientras el motor está girando a su velocidad normal (~300rpm).

Cuando des con la combinación que provoca el aumento de velocidad del motor lo sabrás casi al instante, se acelera enseguida.

Antes de seguir con la respuesta... el motor lo haces funcionar con toda la placa original de la disquetera verdad?  porque si no es así todo lo que te estoy contando ahora mismo a ti no te sirve de nada.



> pues no se si te acuerdas que dije que le iba poner algunos imanes mas potentes. unos de neodimio. creo quer con esos lograre la potencia que quiero. o no?


 
Si le pones imanes de neodimio usando al electrónica original del motor no va sa poder hacerlo funcionar, porque la potencia que entrega el controlador del motor tiene un límite enorme y no va a poder con imanes tan potentes.Si haces un ESC casero puedes hacer lo que te planetas.. pero es medio complicado.



> bueno y otra consultica este integrado que trae la tarjeta, lo puedo usar para armar otro controlador?


 
Para qué vas a hacer un controlador con el integrado de un controlador que funciona perfectemente?.Perdón por la expresión pero eso es absurdo.No ganas nada en ello.. mas bien pierdes (razona esto que te digo ).

Saludos.


----------



## faceoff (Oct 5, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Si le pones imanes de neodimio usando al electrónica original del motor no va sa poder hacerlo funcionar, porque la potencia que entrega el controlador del motor tiene un límite enorme y no va a poder con imanes tan potentes.Si haces un ESC casero puedes hacer lo que te planetas.. pero es medio complicado.
> Saludos.



jorger gracias por tu apreciacion, te cuento que desmonte la tarjeta de su carcaza, (la de hierro, que atraia los imanes) que trae la unidad de 3. 1/2 le puse los imanes y funciono a las mil maravillas!
com respecto a lo del esc casero no importa lo complicado que sea construir uno, loo unico que quiero es poder controlar al maximo este tipo de motores!


----------



## jorger (Oct 5, 2010)

faceoff dijo:


> jorger gracias por tu apreciacion, te cuento que desmonte la tarjeta de su carcaza, (la de hierro, que atraia los imanes) que trae la unidad de 3. 1/2 le puse los imanes y funciono a las mil maravillas!


 
Ah si?.Pero lo único que podrías ganar con eso es fuerza, pero la velocidad no cambia.
Puedes mostrarnos unas fotos? Da igual que sean con la webcam o con el celular (por muy malo que sea), tengo curiosidad por verlo 

Saludos.


----------



## SantiagoVento (Oct 6, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Ah si?.Pero lo único que podrías ganar con eso es fuerza, pero la velocidad no cambia.
> Puedes mostrarnos unas fotos? Da igual que sean con la webcam o con el celular (por muy malo que sea), tengo curiosidad por verlo
> 
> Saludos.



 AH con que fuerza ganamos bueno yo intentaba hacer un bobinador (se sabe que es para hacer bobinas) lo hice pero se traba entonces intentare hacer eso espero que ande si lo logro  tenbien se puede hacer un tipo robot-auto con la disquetera


----------



## jorger (Oct 6, 2010)

SantiagoVento dijo:


> con que fuerza ganamos bueno yo intentaba hacer un bobinador (se sabe que es para hacer bobinas) lo hice pero se traba entonces intentare hacer eso


 
No dije que se ganaba fuerza, dije que *se podría *pero no sé hasta qué punto porque no lo he probado.Eso lo tiene que desmentir faceoff.Dice que funciona bien, pero no nos ha comentado si se gana fuerza, va mas suave o no..

Saludos.


----------



## faceoff (Oct 6, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> No dije que se ganaba fuerza, dije que *se podría *pero no sé hasta qué punto porque no lo he probado.Eso lo tiene que desmentir faceoff.Dice que funciona bien, pero no nos ha comentado si se gana fuerza, va mas suave o no..
> 
> Saludos.



si señores yo por aqui!  les cuento que fuerza si se gana y al aumentarle un poquito la tension se gana las dos, fuerza y velocidad!

Lo de las fotos he estado en eso en estos dias me consigo prestado un celu de camara y les muestro fotos y video!

hay que tener en cuenta que para un motor de 18 polos en el estator hay que poner 20 imanes porque de lo contrario no anda! ensaye con 18 y nada, con 22 y nada, el numero exacto es 20 imanes de neodimio de 5X5X2



SantiagoVento dijo:


> AH con que fuerza ganamos bueno yo intentaba hacer un bobinador (se sabe que es para hacer bobinas) lo hice pero se traba entonces intentare hacer eso espero que ande si lo logro  tenbien se puede hacer un tipo robot-auto con la disquetera



parce resulta que, para eso mismo yo habia propuesto lo del controlador con el integrado de la unidad, pero veo que no se puede al no poder quitar el motor, para instaslarlo aparte de la tarjeta que lo controla, porque ahi estan instalados los sensores de efecto hall:cabezon:


----------



## guachobarbaro (Ene 5, 2013)

hola tengo este motor, y me gustaria saber cual es el positivo y cual es el negativo no quiero quemarlo, asi que no lo he conectado, tiene esta pequeña placa la cual me impide conectarlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2013)

guachobarbaro dijo:


> hola tengo este motor, y me gustaria saber cual es el positivo y cual es el negativo no quiero quemarlo, asi que no lo he conectado, tiene esta pequeña placa la cual me impide conectarlo



Ese es un motor Paso a Paso, aunque le apliques tensión no gira, necesita una secuencia de pulsos para que gire.


----------



## guachobarbaro (Ene 6, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese es un motor Paso a Paso, aunque le apliques tensión no gira, necesita una secuencia de pulsos para que gire.


si, muchas gracias, estuve investigando algo despues de que publique, de todas formas terminaste de aclararmelo, es muy dificil hacer que gire de manera cosntante?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2013)

guachobarbaro dijo:


> si, muchas gracias, estuve investigando algo despues de que publique, de todas formas terminaste de aclararmelo, es muy dificil hacer que gire de manera cosntante?
> gracias



Nop, solo necesita un driver que lo accione, en el Foro puedes encontrar varios, busca que sean para motor unipolar que es el que tienes.


----------



## ratikale (Jun 2, 2013)

hola tengo un  motor brushless , y quisiera utilizarlo para un proyecto pero no se como hacer que funcione , principalmente me bastaria con hacer que gire. 
 El modelo es el mismo que la que se muestra en este video.
: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP4RyOq00l4


----------

